# Are you getting ready



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

for Christmas.. it's only 107 days


I am getting ready.. start my packing tomorrow lol:xmastree:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> for Christmas.. it's only 107 days
> 
> I am getting ready.. start my packing tomorrow lol:xmastree:


Yes planning visitors to Cairo then Hurghada for New Year !!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Yes planning visitors to Cairo then Hurghada for New Year !!!!


Lol...and i'm looking foreward to a very good Christmas this year and it wont be in the Uk....will tell you more afterwards..so hope yours is as good as mine.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> for Christmas.. it's only 107 days
> 
> 
> I am getting ready.. start my packing tomorrow lol:xmastree:


So you've got super baggage allowance then


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol...and i'm looking foreward to a very good Christmas this year and it wont be in the Uk....will tell you more afterwards..so hope yours is as good as mine.




Think Pat has a date under the mistletoe with Santa


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Think Pat has a date under the mistletoe with Santa


Well that's for me to know and all you lot to guess at....will let you all know later.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Ugggh, will be in flat desert Doha in the middle of starting a new company, (what horrible timing), all Christmas plans in sunny South Africa out the proverbial window. Will try to at least have a bit of a tree going and mistetoe in a few strategic places...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new adventure.. why not pretend it's your Christmas present to yourself?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> Well that's for me to know and all you lot to guess at....will let you all know later.



Pat I'm sure you'll have a blast!!
Baby's coming over for Christmas... so we'll have a blast too!!!


----------

